

Introducing Database.Com from Salesforce - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/salesforcecom-announces-databasecom-enterprise-database-built-cloud

======
strzalek
Sorry, but design looks so ugly and unproffesional. It's not encouraging to
try the service.

~~~
privacyguru
And you'd think that with the resources they have they could come up with a
better logo too! Pretty lame.

------
kondro
Looks really promising but, does $10/100,000 records and $10/150,000
transactions seem high to anyone else?

On the plus side, it is meant to work really well with Ruby's ActiveRecord
library.

I need to try it out :-)

